# Gen 2 diesel tune ?



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So has anyone actually installed a tune yet and results?


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

OZ Tuning mentioned EFI Live on their Facebook. Maybe he's got something in the works.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like OZ specializes in Fords. LIke Trifecta specializes in Chevy's.


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Looks like OZ specializes in Fords. LIke Trifecta specializes in Chevy's.


I'm not sure what OZ you are looking at, check out this one. http://www.oztuner.com

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

sledstorm1 said:


> I'm not sure what OZ you are looking at, check out this one. Home page
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This is what google gave me

https://tuningbyoz.com/


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> This is what google gave me
> 
> https://tuningbyoz.com/


OZ tunner is part of Fleece Performance. https://fleeceperformance.com 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1803004940028634&id=1665968087065654&__tn__=*s*s-R

This was the OZ Tuner I was referring to.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

I emailed OZ last night, wasn't expecting a reply this morning. Super fast service! 

The said their waiting on EFILive to release locking capabilities for it. Could have something for egr block off by the end of the year.


----------



## bnoon (Feb 7, 2018)

HondaTech2016 said:


> I emailed OZ last night, wasn't expecting a reply this morning. Super fast service!
> 
> The said their waiting on EFILive to release locking capabilities for it. Could have something for egr block off by the end of the year.


End of the year?!?!? That sucks!


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Same thing he told me last month


----------

